# Made my first cheese!



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

After all these years of -- I'll get around to it -- I finally made some mozarella and it turned out great! It was so easy too!

I did pasteurize it first, cause the recipe said to :??? It also said to pasteurize the milk to make ricotta and basically any soft cheese -- my question is, do I have to???

Does it make that big of a difference? I'm not making cheese to sell btw, just to eat!

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your first cheese!!

I never pasteurize milk for cheese 

Christy


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't pasteurize either.
Mozarella sounds so complicated to make :/
I started to make a Parmesan today and did accidentally put 1/2 tsp lipase in. Anybody out there has a clue if that is chicken food now? I normally use the lipase only for feta.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

How many gallons of milk in your recipe and what kind of lipase (type K or ??)

Christy


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

4 gallon and on the bottle it says, lipase powder 600 , calf lipase. 
It already start smelling :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

You should be fine, that's not the strong one  The flavor will mellow and and deepen into the classic Parmesan as it ages. Good for you! Parmesan is only for the very patient. I aged mine for 6 months and it was great!

Christy


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

It is in the press now. I so hope it does not matter, because every other step went so well. 
I made one last week and it looks so good.
Did you oil your Parmesan or did you wax it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I did a 24hr salt brine, dried it for a week then waxed it.

Christy


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

I did the salt brine too and after drying, put olive oil on the outside. I might have to repeat the oil :


----------

